# You might be from Atlanta if...



## Nick

- traffic rush hour now lasts a total of eight hours each day - 6am to 10am and 3 pm to 7 pm
- you know where 'Butthead' and 'F*ckhead' are, and it's the same part of town.
- you haven't been downtown at night in years
- you now wake up at 4:30 am on workdays to beat the traffic to work, intending to leave work before 3 pm to compensate.
- you stay at the orifice until 7:30 pm to wait out traffic, intending to go in late the next morning to compensate.
- you know where all the expressway slowdowns are going to be, so you unconsciously slow down well ahead, unwittingly making things even worse for everyone behind you
- you moved your family from the suburbs to the rhubarbs two years ago to get a little "space", but now you live right between two new giant mega-malls; the good news: your $200,000 house is now worth $1.5 million; the bad news: you can't afford the property taxes on a $2 mil house, but you can't sell because no one wants to buy a $2.5 mil house located smack-dab between two of the busiest GD shopping malls in the known freakin' universe!
- you remember when Buckhead was virtually crime-free and Hannity was on "GST".
- you know at least five different ways to get to work, none of them ideal
- you remember when a car-jacking meant the guy at Sears Auto was fixin' to repair your tire
- you remember who Pasqual "Perimeter" Perez was and why he couldn't find Atlanta-Fulton County stadium, but you had to stop and think for a moment
- you know what "sunshine slowdown", "auto-flambe'","topside" mean, and what color a H.E.R.O. is
- you know where PIB, JCB, FIB, MLK, PDK and "Grady curve" are, and you try to never go there during any of the nine hours of rush "hour"
- you've thought about getting a blow-up companion for the front passenger seat
- you hardly ever thnk about those 4,999 DOT expressway spycams anymore
- you hope you are the one to spot the vehicle that is the subject of the latest "Amber Alert" which has been flashing for ten minutes on the DOT message board exactly 13.5 feet above the hood of your SUV
- you're on your way home and are sitting on 85, 75, 20 or 400 (choose one) wondering if your fuel, your cell-phone battery and your bladder will make it to the next exit, just 1/2 mile ahead
- it's 9:05 pm and you've almost make it to your street when the wife calls and tells you to bring more liquor on your way home
- it's Sunday morning and you run down to Kroger to pick up some beer, buns and ground round for the cookout you've planned with friends a little later
- it's 4:30 pm Sunday, you're stone-cold sober and you've just finished the last left-over hot dog when you realize that in exactly 12 hours you have to get up and go to work - again
.
.
.


----------



## TerryC

You can't buy beer in Georgia on a Sunday. 

Everything else is...:biggthump


----------



## Richard King

That's probably why he is stone cold sober. 

Nick... I get the feeling you don't like Atlanta. :lol:


----------



## Nick

_"You can't buy beer in Georgia on a Sunday."_

I didn't say beer was bought, Terry. You probably can't find buns and ground round at Kroger on a Sunday morning either. 

_"Nick... I get the feeling you don't like Atlanta."_ :lol:

What makes you think that, Richard? I lived there 30 years, that's enough. :icon_stup


----------



## TerryC

Nick said:


> _"You can't buy beer in Georgia on a Sunday."_
> 
> I didn't say beer was bought, Terry. You probably can't find buns and ground round at Kroger on a Sunday morning either.


LOL Ya got me there.

Well, it's almost midnight. I've got to get ready for work.


----------



## Richard King

> Well, it's almost midnight. I've got to get ready for work.


If you leave now you might get there by 8:30.


----------



## Richard King

> you remember when Buckhead was virtually crime-free


Do you recall a fancy night club in Buckhead called "Ruperts"? It was a branch of a club in Minneapolis by the same name. The company I worked for put the sound system in the Atlanta club.


----------



## Nick

Yes, tho I never went there. I'm more of a neighborhood bar guy.

I went to Johnny's Hideaway - once. The joint was so packed that if someone passed out, they wouldn't fall down until closing time. I couldn't move, so I just stood in one place, but beautiful women would squeeze by and 'accidentally' rub up against me :icon_hug: (and everyone else) on the way to the loo. It was probably the most fun I ever had standing up. :grin:


----------



## sampatterson

All true... I am one of the few lucky ones that doesn't have to do the commute to/from Atlanta. Live in the suburbs, work in the suburbs.


----------



## gcutler

Nick said:


> Yes, tho I never went there. I'm more of a neighborhood bar guy.
> 
> I went to Johnny's Hideaway - once. The joint was so packed that if someone passed out, they wouldn't fall down until closing time. I couldn't move, so I just stood in one place, but beautiful women would squeeze by and 'accidentally' rub up against me :icon_hug: (and everyone else) on the way to the loo. It was probably the most fun I ever had standing up. :grin:


That sounds like the NY City Subway 

I've had similar problems in crowded Buckhead places, and being short I end up either with my nose in some buys Armpit  or some womans cleavage :grin: . They women always apologize like "Oh, I'm sooo sorry", to where I reply "Oh, no problem". If your gonna have your glasses knocked off or your hair messed up, thats the way to do it!!! 

A tall friend once witnessed me standing next to a very buxom woman and she didn't see me and turned really quickly and the 48DDDs almost knocked me down (I was actually dazed from the "hit"), he was Jealous of me for the first time ever


----------



## gcutler

sampatterson said:


> All true... I am one of the few lucky ones that doesn't have to do the commute to/from Atlanta. Live in the suburbs, work in the suburbs.


So you commute is only 4 hours each way 

I was in Marietta and had a job in marietta, 6 mile stretch straight road was the entire commute, 6 minute ride off peek and 40 minutes when Schools were in session and during rush hour.


----------



## Danny R

_but now you live right between two new giant mega-malls_

Let me guess, you live in Duluth or Suwanee between Discover Mills and Mall of Georgia?

Well, I've been here since 1988 when I came up for FASEB at GT and never moved back home. Love the list. The only one I'm unfamiliar with was:

_you remember who Pasqual "Perimeter" Perez was and why he couldn't find Atlanta-Fulton County stadium, but you had to stop and think for a moment_

A few others:

- You remember Keith Kalland and miss his ubiquitious ladders.
- you are still waiting for them to finish the top of the Nationsbank building.
- you know where to go to get an oil change and an F.O.
- You've given directions by referencing the Big Chicken.

For those of us who went to the North Avenue trade school:

- you watched the C&S building do its yearly rotation
- you've seen the _ECH Tower.


----------



## Ric

Nice catch - Danny. My first thought was all about the ubiquitous ladder and Keith.


----------



## dtcarson

* you've raced home to hit the restroom, after eating the Varsity's grease, er, onion rings.

Heh...Perez...I remember that...
The first time I drove downtown Atlanta at night was in a big pickup truck, 3 people in the front, 17 years old, driving to see a show at the Center Stage, I think....It seemed like my truck was 1 foot wider in each direction than the lanes on the road....
I've been away from Atlanta for about 7 years, and about all I miss is the skyline [Raleigh's skyline is nothing compared to Atlanta's] and the Masquerade [the 'underground' music scene in Raleigh is, well, nonexistent.] 
Is Kim Peterson still on 680?


----------



## Ric

yea - but its 640. catch him live online at www.wgst.com. They run syndicated Glenn Beck in the mornings now since Hannity went National and several other shows went 'bust'. Kind of funny as their competition, the much larger WSB (AM750), now runs the Hannity show at night.

BTW - Kimmer has his own website at http://www.kimmershow.com/ which has some good downloads - especially patriotic stuff.


----------



## Pete K.

You might be if...

You catch yourself saying "Oh, my aching toe."
Wonder what the "Mellish Meter" is today.
Go to Kroger before dawn on a Sunday and have to
wait 15 minutes in line at the checkout.
Don't give a d--- about Monica's hairstyle.
Think renaming the airport is a bad idea.
Could care less about the Hawks and Thrashers
but go nuts over every twist and turn of the 
Braves fortunes.


----------



## Nick

Good adds, Pete.

Really old-atlanta-timers remember...

- when Lenox Square was an 'open air' mall
- the ice rink at the Omni
- Portman's Colony Square and the ice rink there
- the Sid & Marty Kroft indoor theme park (what _were_ they thinking?)
- the two longest escalator rides (guess where) 
- BCNN (Before CNN)
- when riding MARTA was considered an adventure, akin to going on a jungle safari
- the blue-domed Polaris Room
- Pittypat's Porch
- Davidson's, and the "Magnolia Room"
- Lester's "Picric" restaurant @ the _old_ underground (I have a signed axe handle - I axed Lester for it.)
- Sears on Ponce (PDL)
- Plaza Drugs and the Plaza Theater - on Ponce
- hot Krispy Kremes - on Ponce
- watching the (old) new C&S Bank "round" building on North Ave. being built from the top down
- riding the glass elvator to the Sundial


----------



## gcutler

Pete K. said:


> You might be if...
> Don't give a d--- about Monica's hairstyle.


WSB's Kaufmann? or Lewinsky???


----------



## JohnH

I still miss Steak N Shake though.


----------



## TerryC

Nick said:


> - the blue-domed Polaris Room


I remember you could get a nice view of the Atlanta area at one time. Now you get a nice view of the neighboring buildings.

Danny R, the top of the NationsBank building is decorated nicely at Christmas time, IMHO.

I never realized how many current and former Atlantans there are on this board.


----------



## gcutler

JohnH said:


> I still miss Steak N Shake though.


Was there last week, Steakburger......YUM!!!!!!!!! :grin:

Used to work down the road from a "S N S" two years ago, can you say "Needed a diet"


----------



## dtcarson

Ric said:


> yea - but its 640. catch him live online at www.wgst.com. They run syndicated Glenn Beck in the mornings now since Hannity went National and several other shows went 'bust'. Kind of funny as their competition, the much larger WSB (AM750), now runs the Hannity show at night.
> 
> BTW - Kimmer has his own website at http://www.kimmershow.com/ which has some good downloads - especially patriotic stuff.


D'oh! I knew that--680 is what I listen to up here. Close enough for government work, I guess. I'll have to check out that website, he always made my commute home a lot more enjoyable [I do not like my current local 'drivetime' guy that much.]


----------



## Pete K.

You might be an Atlanta old timer if you remember...

Candler Field
Ponce de Leon ballpark and the Magnolia Tree
Rich's Downtown
the Nancy Hanks
DeKalb County dairy farms
"electrified" bus lines
Skinny Bobby (RIP)
WSB-TV and Radio were NBC affiliates


----------



## Frapp

How about the "Atlanta Crackers" ?

Anyone remember who they were ? I doubt if anyone will, but they are a huge piece of Atlanta nostalgic history


----------



## Pete K.

The Crackers played at "Poncy" till 1965. Owner was Earl Mann.
Anyone over 50 would remember! See my post above bout the
ballpark and the tree.


----------



## Frapp

Well done 

Editors Note: I`m well under 50 :lol:


----------



## Pete K.

Still more...
Ernie Harwell and Douglas Edwards on WSB
Tony Taylor on WGST
Elmo Ellis
Aubrey Morris
The Tiger Twins on Quixie in Dixie
Ross and Wilson on Z-93
"When toe meets leather"
Larry Munson and Milo Hamilton 
calling Braves games on radio


----------



## Danny R

_- the blue-domed Polaris Room_

Is this the restraunt at the top of the 11-Alive building (looks like a space ship landed there?)

_ riding the glass elvator to the Sundial_

Back when riding the elevator was FREE!

Remembering when the Peachtree Plaza was the tallest building in Atlanta, and the tallest Hotel in the world.

_- hot Krispy Kremes - on Ponce_

Had some sunday right before they closed up for rennovations.

---
Some more...

Wondering at the crazy idea of putting thousands of latex gloves all over The Dump, and not being surprised that it burned down... twice.

You've hiked up Stone Mountain. You are an old timer if you've done this prior to laser shows. Hopefully you didn't put on your own light show by burning crosses up there.

You've ridden the Great Gasp and Scream Machine.

Remember the frogs at The Rio

And you are probably lying if you can say you remember a period of time when road construction was not going on somewhere on an interstate somewhere in Atlanta.


----------



## Nick

Frapp said:


> How about the "Atlanta Crackers" ?
> 
> Anyone remember who they were ? I doubt if anyone will, but they are a huge piece of Atlanta nostalgic history


Cracker stadium was on Ponce, right across from the old Sears distribution center, now city hall "east". IIRC, the Crackers played their last season in '65, and the Braves started in '66. By the time we moved to the area in '72, Atlanta had already acquired the moniker "Loserville". But no more! The braves dominated regular season play in the '90s, and now well into the '00s. Now if they can only dominate in post-season play. 

_"Is this the restraunt at the top of the 11-Alive building (looks like a space ship landed there?"_

The blue dome is atop the Hyatt Regency - if it can even be seen anymore.


----------



## Frapp

I remember back in the early/mid 1980,s when the Braves could not hardly win a game. In about the 6/7 Inning, out of disgust, Skip Carey ( The famous Braves TV Announcer ) would begin to look through the TV guide and discuss the shows coming on after the game because it was so boring.

I mean, you are watching the Braves play ball and Skip would begin to talk about the adventures of Heidi for instance :lol:

It`s hard to relate it in this realm, but if you ever heard him do this, it was hilarious


----------



## Danny R

How about when Ted would come out onto the field racing an ostrich?


----------

